# Python : pour ou contre ?



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Python est-il un langage simple pour des élèves débutants ? Je n'ai pas trouvé de tutos simples pour débuter sur mac. Auriez vous un livre à conseiller ?

Merci

Albert


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

Je n'ai que très peu fait du python, il semble être un langage hybride entre le script et l'objet. C'est un langage qui est sans nul doute très bien mais j'ai du mal à accroché à sa syntaxe particulière qui le rend difficile à lire et donc pas facile à la compréhension du code d'autrui quand les fichiers commence à être nombreux et les fonctions un peu longues. Maintenant je ne penses pas que dans les langages sur diffusés comme C/C++, Java, Python et consort il y ait un langage mieux ou moins bon pour l'apprentissage, le tout est de savoir quelle philosophie du développement on souhaite acquérir.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5246905 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai que très peu fait du python, il semble être un langage hybride entre le script et l'objet. C'est un langage qui est sans nul doute très bien mais j'ai du mal à accroché à sa syntaxe particulière qui le rend difficile à lire et donc pas facile à la compréhension du code d'autrui quand les fichiers commence à être nombreux et les fonctions un peu longues. Maintenant je ne penses pas que dans les langages sur diffusés comme C/C++, Java, Python et consort il y ait un langage mieux ou moins bon pour l'apprentissage, le tout est de savoir quelle philosophie du développement on souhaite acquérir.



Il fait partie de la liste des logiciels conseillés par l'éducation nationale : nous devons enseigner l'algorithmique en secondes. Mais que choisir ?
Albert


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

L'algorithmique c'est de la théorie suivant un style de programmation bien particulier (script/procédural/objet/logique/bas niveau/et bien d'autres philosophies), nul besoin d'un langage particulier mais je suppose qu'il y aura des TP qui suivront donc il te faut prendre un langage sera à l'image de ta théorie. Je pense que le python est conseillé parce que comme je l'ai dit, pour le peu que j'en ait fait cela semble un langage à la philosophie un peu hybride ou plutôt offrant différentes vision dans le développement.


----------



## schwebb (13 Octobre 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé de tutos simples pour débuter sur mac.



Hello,

Ici: http://lfe.developpez.com/tutoriel/python/
Là: http://dept-info.labri.fr/ENSEIGNEMENT/projetprog1/TutorielPython.pdf
Ou même là: http://python.developpez.com/cours/
Bien sûr, faudra sans doute faire un tour ici aussi: http://ice.usq.edu.au/instructions/osx/developers_installation_guide.htm


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Ici: http://lfe.developpez.com/tutoriel/python/
> Là: http://dept-info.labri.fr/ENSEIGNEMENT/projetprog1/TutorielPython.pdf
> ...



Merci mais rien pour mac dans tout ceci. 

Ca commence comme ça : 
Tapez le caractère EOF (Control-D sur Unix, Control-Z sur DOS ou Windows) à l'invite (prompt) principale pour quitter l'interpréteur avec un code de retour de zéro. Si ça ne marche pas, vous pouvez quitter l'interpréteur en tapant les commandes suivantes: "import sys; sys.exit()".

mais sous Mac ?
Albert

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h37 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5246958 a dit:
			
		

> L'algorithmique c'est de la théorie suivant un style de programmation bien particulier (script/procédural/objet/logique/bas niveau/et bien d'autres philosophies), nul besoin d'un langage particulier mais je suppose qu'il y aura des TP qui suivront donc il te faut prendre un langage sera à l'image de ta théorie. Je pense que le python est conseillé parce que comme je l'ai dit, pour le peu que j'en ait fait cela semble un langage à la philosophie un peu hybride ou plutôt offrant différentes vision dans le développement.



Merci. Il me reste à trouver un tuto pour Mac ou un livre.
Albert


----------



## schwebb (13 Octobre 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Merci mais rien pour mac dans tout ceci



Ben en fouillant un peu les liens que je t'ai donnés, tu finiras peut-être par trouver un tuto pour Mac. Et puis de toute façon, les tutos de programmation sont souvent prévus pour Windows ou Linux. Bref faut être un peu démerde, ce qui me paraît bien si tu veux apprendre à programmer, non?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Ben en fouillant un peu les liens que je t'ai donnés, tu finiras peut-être par trouver un tuto pour Mac. Et puis de toute façon, les tutos de programmation sont souvent prévus pour Windows ou Linux. Bref faut être un peu démerde, ce qui me paraît bien si tu veux apprendre à programmer, non?



Je sais programmer. Je demande un avis sur Python. Et surtout comment démarrer : je ne comprends rien ! Quoi installer ? Comment exécuter ?
Mais je cherche pour mac, c'est pourquoi j'ai posé la question ici
Albert


----------



## ntx (13 Octobre 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Je sais programmer. Je demande un avis sur Python. Et surtout comment démarrer : je ne comprends rien ! Quoi installer ? Comment exécuter ?
> Mais je cherche pour mac, c'est pourquoi j'ai posé la question ici
> Albert


On a inventé Google : "python mac osx" te donne en 2 seconde ceci (un peu vieux mais à mon avis toujours valable) ou encore cela. 
Ensuite à ton terminal et au boulot :rateau:

Et comme dit plus haut "Bref faut être un peu démerde" :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

ntx a dit:


> On a inventé Google : "python mac osx" te donne en 2 seconde ceci (un peu vieux mais à mon avis toujours valable) ou encore cela.
> Ensuite à ton terminal et au boulot :rateau:
> 
> Et comme dit plus haut "Bref faut être un peu démerde" :rateau:




Merci
Albert


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5246958 a dit:
			
		

> L'algorithmique c'est de la théorie suivant un style de programmation bien particulier (script/procédural/objet/logique/bas niveau/et bien d'autres philosophies), nul besoin d'un langage particulier mais je suppose qu'il y aura des TP qui suivront donc il te faut prendre un langage sera à l'image de ta théorie. Je pense que le python est conseillé parce que comme je l'ai dit, pour le peu que j'en ait fait cela semble un langage à la philosophie un peu hybride ou plutôt offrant différentes vision dans le développement.



Bonsoir

Bon, j'ai creusé un peu : ça ne me semble pas l'idéal pour commencer l'algorithmique avec des élèves de secondes. 
Je me trompe ?
Albert


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

Bah ils demandent quoi précisément l'éducation nationale ? Parce que je dirais bien que le plus facile c'est l'algorithmique procédurale mais bon, après le langage tu en as pas mal comme le pascal ou le C mais concernant le C avec ses structures et ses pointeurs ce n'est peut-être pas le plus aisé mais il y a toujours moyen de faire des TP assez simples en C sans en arriver à ce genre de complications pour un débutant même si le pointeur devient vite la base du développeur.


----------



## grumff (13 Octobre 2009)

Au lycée j'avais fais du Pascal moi, la syntaxe est un peu verbeuse, mais ça peut aussi être un plus pour la lisibilité du code. Enfin je te cache pas que vu la façon dont c'était enseigné, en turbopascal sous dos, j'en ai pas que des bons souvenirs, sous Delphi j'aurais peut-être plus accroché, et puis on a aussi la logique de pointeurs qui me parait pas forcément facile à aborder pour des lycéens, quand on voit que certains développeurs l'ont toujours pas assimilée&#8230;*:-/
Si on veut éviter ça, il reste les langages de script, qui pour beaucoup n'ont pas une syntaxe évidente (à part les langages du web, genre php, &#8230, ou le Java. J'aurais tendance à pencher pour ce dernier, d'autant que la syntaxe est un peu plus conventionnelle.
Y'a quoi dans la liste conseillée par l'enseignement nationale ? Et c'est quel genre d'algorithmique ? Quels objectifs ? Le but c'est de comprendre un peu comment marche la machine ? Ou au contraire de s'abstraire le plus possible du langage pour se concentrer sur l'algo et pas perdre de temps avec les aspects plus techniques ?


----------



## iota (13 Octobre 2009)

Salut.



grumff a dit:


> Si on veut éviter ça, il reste les langages de script, qui pour beaucoup n'ont pas une syntaxe évidente (à part les langages du web, genre php, &#8230, ou le Java. J'aurais tendance à pencher pour ce dernier, d'autant que la syntaxe est un peu plus conventionnelle


Le Java, je suis pas certain... La programmation orienté objet c'est pas forcément le plus simple pour commencer. Je pense également que le procédurale est un peu moins abstrait pour commencer.

J'ai également fait du Pascal au lycée, j'en ai pas un souvenir déplaisant.

On a fait pas mal de macro en VB sous excel aussi. Je sais, c'est pas folichon mais au moins, ça pourra toujours resservir (pas besoin de bosser dans l'informatique pour croiser une feuille de calcul Excel dans le monde professionnel).

Sinon, l'ADA, c'est rigoureux, un bon langage pour l'apprentissage.

@+
iota


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

Je partage ton avis sur le Java et surtout l'objet pour commencer l'algorithmique. Par contre l'Ada est un bon langage, j'ai bien aimé, disons qu'il est plus compréhensible que le Prolog, mais avec l'Ada dans mes souvenir s'il est assez procédural, il reste un langage assez orienté Logique.


----------



## grumff (13 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5247674 a dit:
			
		

> Je partage ton avis sur le Java et surtout l'objet pour commencer l'algorithmique. Par contre l'Ada est un bon langage, j'ai bien aimé, disons qu'il est plus compréhensible que le Prolog, mais avec l'Ada dans mes souvenir s'il est assez procédural, il reste un langage assez orienté Logique.


Le prolog compliqué ?! Dans son utilisation oui, parce que c'est une logique un peu particulière, mais au contraire ça s'apprend super vite, d'un point de vu algo justement c'est hyper intéressant. C'est vraiment un truc que j'ai bien aimé.


----------



## tatouille (14 Octobre 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Bon, j'ai creusé un peu : ça ne me semble pas l'idéal pour commencer l'algorithmique avec des élèves de secondes.
> Je me trompe ?
> Albert



je fesais deja du basic a cet age, mais n'importe quel language fait l'affaire pour poser les bases de l'algo, regarde du coter de Ruby ou de Perl si tu veux, mais bon, tu auras toujours des gens qui n'y arriveront jamais meme en t'ennervant des heures, quel est ton objectif? la base de l'algo c'est les maths pas besoin d'un language de programmation pour ca Huffman ou Turing n'ont pas utilisé de language de programmation pour creer leur algos, tu pourrais aussi utiliser OCaml qui serait somme toute la chose la plus proche "de la syntaxe/logique mathematique" et la plus approriée pour transcrire un algo en language de programmation.

si je voulais enseigner les bases de l'algo j'utiliserais en premier un "simple jeux d'echec" pas un ordinateur, apprend a tes eleves a jouer aux echecs.


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Octobre 2009)

Pour des élèves de seconde commencer avec du Java ou du Perl c'est un peu Hard non ? :mouais:
A la limite faire un peu de Turing, oui... Le but étant d'accrocher une majorité d'élèves je pense que le Turing peut permettre cela oui ... Après le Pascal aussi, mais je dirais à la limite plus Première, Terminal...


----------



## Céroce (14 Octobre 2009)

Python est un bon choix pour enseigner les bases de la programmation:
- double approche procédural/objet => Bien pour enseigner les bases de l'algorithmique avant de s'attaquer à du lourd.
- pas de déclarations => il n'existe qu'une poignée de types de données
- langage interprété => pas de phase de compilation, et s'arrête sur la ligne qui bloque à son exécution.
- introspection => déboguer sans apprendre à se servir d'un débogueur.
- messages d'erreurs compréhensibles.

J'ai surtout programmé Python sous Windows, mais le développement sur Mac n'a rien de particulier. Par contre, tu vas sans doute vouloir utiliser un éditeur de texte comme Smultron plutôt que vi.
Tu peux tout faire sous le terminal, même lancer Smultron:

```
smultron monprogramme.py
python monprogramme.py
```

Il faut quand même être clair, ce n'est pas pendant quelques ateliers de deux heures que les élèves vont construire de gros programmes.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Octobre 2009)

Pour Turing je suis d'accord, c'est une théorie de base. Par contre le jeu d'échec à mon sens c'est plus orienté vers de l'heuristique qu'une simple machine à état et là on commence à toucher à du plus complexe.

Comme je l'ai dit je n'ai que peut touché à python mais son approche me semblait bien hybride comme expliqué par Céroce, par contre question lisibilité avec son système de tabulation je le trouve un peu rude mais bon tout langage a sa syntaxe et parfois ses petits désagréments.

PS: prolog j'ai bien aimé mais quand on s'y met à un certains niveau, il y a quelques concepts qui sont moins faciles à appréhender qu'en Ada, enfin moi c'est ce qui m'a semblé.


----------



## grumff (14 Octobre 2009)

J'ai pas fait d'ada, donc je peux pas comparer. =) J'ai eu droit à plein d'autres langages à la con à la place. =)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Octobre 2009)

grumff a dit:


> J'ai pas fait d'ada, donc je peux pas comparer. =) J'ai eu droit à plein d'autres langages à la con à la place. =)



Wai style Caml pour bien comprendre ce qu'est la récursivité ? Ils adorent ça à la FAC comme l'esterelle à la place de l'estelle pour le développement formel. J'ai même eu le droit à un langage dont je ne me souviens plus du nom et qui était déjà abandonné depuis plus de 5 ans.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

grumff a dit:


> Au lycée j'avais fais du Pascal moi, la syntaxe est un peu verbeuse, mais ça peut aussi être un plus pour la lisibilité du code. Enfin je te cache pas que vu la façon dont c'était enseigné, en turbopascal sous dos, j'en ai pas que des bons souvenirs, sous Delphi j'aurais peut-être plus accroché, et puis on a aussi la logique de pointeurs qui me parait pas forcément facile à aborder pour des lycéens, quand on voit que certains développeurs l'ont toujours pas assimilée&#8230;*:-/
> Si on veut éviter ça, il reste les langages de script, qui pour beaucoup n'ont pas une syntaxe évidente (à part les langages du web, genre php, &#8230, ou le Java. J'aurais tendance à pencher pour ce dernier, d'autant que la syntaxe est un peu plus conventionnelle.
> Y'a quoi dans la liste conseillée par l'enseignement nationale ? Et c'est quel genre d'algorithmique ? Quels objectifs ? Le but c'est de comprendre un peu comment marche la machine ? Ou au contraire de s'abstraire le plus possible du langage pour se concentrer sur l'algo et pas perdre de temps avec les aspects plus techniques ?



Alors, dans la liste du ministère on trouve des choses qui n'ont rien à voir entre elles !
1-Scratch
2-Xcas
3-Linotte
4-Maxima
5-Python
6-Scilab
7-Exelcalgo
J'aime bien Algobox également, mais il semble mal vu

je pense que l'objectif est l'algorithmique en elle-même mais rien n'est vraiment clair

Albert


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Octobre 2009)

Le Pascal à la FAC j'ai eu droit :bebe::bebe:
Le language Has Been qui sert à rien ?!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Octobre 2009)

Dis ça aux comptables ou aux amoureux de l'Apple II


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Octobre 2009)

j'ai anticipé les frustrés de l'Apple II, avec le "?" avant les "!!"...
Juste une question m'enfin voyons 

En fait non, une affirmation


----------



## grumff (14 Octobre 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Alors, dans la liste du ministère on trouve des choses qui n'ont rien à voir entre elles !
> 1-Scratch
> 2-Xcas
> 3-Linotte
> ...


Houla, à part Python, pas un dont j'ai entendu parler. Après un rapide coup d'oeil sur wikipedia, Scratch ça a l'air assez bridé, comme le dit l'article de wikipedia, ça s'adresse vraiment aux gamins&#8230;
XCas, je m'en méfierais comme de la peste.  La petite techno francofrançaise développée dans nos universités qu'on cherche à promouvoir&#8230; D'autant que je suis très méfiant vis à vis de l'UJF, j'y suis passé. =)
Linotte : pareil que Scratch, ça a l'air ultra limité, et ultra pas aboutit surtout, en plus la syntaxe en français, je suis pas fan.
Maxima : ça devient un peu plus sérieux, ça sert à faire des maths quoi, tourné façon maple. Si c'est très pratique pour tracer des courbes, d'un point de vue algo c'est pas toujours les langages les plus simples, là faut vraiment voir ce que vous êtes sensés faire avec.
Scilab : pareil ça a l'air bien branché maths, mais encore un truc sortit de nos universités qu'on cherche à promouvoir, je serais assez méfiants, le genre de langage qui réinvente en moins bien ce qui a été fait 10x sur des projets plus anciens, mais que quelqu'un a décidé de refaire à sa sauce.
Et le dernier, ça ressemble à une blague, tout juste si on en trouve une trace sur le net.

Bref, la liste, Python mis à part, ça ressemble à une bonne grosse blague, où au genre de choses que seuls nos brillants universitaires déconnectés de la réalité sont capables de nous pondre.

J'ai l'impression qu'on trouve deux séries de langages, certains très orientés maths, d'autres orienté programmation pour ultra débutants. À part Python qu'est un peu un truc à part au milieu de la liste&#8230;
J'aurais tendance à te dire que si c'est pour faire des maths, faut mieux négocier une licence maple, au moins c'est une référence dans le domaine.
Si c'est pour faire de la programmation facile, fais leur faire du basic, c'est simple, accessible, tu passeras pas 15 ans à leur enseigner le langage, parce qu'après réflexion, vu le mal qu'ont certains dans les facs scientifiques même sur des langages simples type pascal/java, il faut sans doute mieux pas sortir des choses trop complexes à des lycéens de secondes qu'ont pas forcément de vocation scientifique.

Ou à la limite, dans le genre langage à vocation mathématique, mais qui permet de faire du vrai code facile, tu peux leur faire sortir leurs calculatrices, toutes les calculatrices programmables qu'on refile aux lycéens en leur faisant croire qu'elles sont indispensables (et qu'on interdit aux exams dans les facs scientifiques&#8230 font ça très très bien. Ça suppose de jongler un peu entre les différents modèles par contre.
Y'avait le "R" aussi que j'ai entrevu à la fac, qu'était un langage hyper simple, et pareil avec une bonne vocation mathématique, multiplateforme, mais j'espère juste qu'il y a un moyen de le faire tourner en dehors d'emacs&#8230;  Quoique c'était peut-être plus poussé sur les stats que sur les maths en général.

En espérant t'avoir été utile, au lieu de t'embrouiller un peu plus&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Octobre 2009)

Maple pour les maths oui, mais ce n'est qu'un logiciel de calcul formel... Scilab va avec Matlab, logiciel de calcul scientifique matriciel, de plus en plus utilisé dans les cellules de recherche, car bien mieux que Cran R (qui à l'avantage d'être libre)... Maple c'est bien pour faire du formel oui... autant dire pas beaucoup d'applications .


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Octobre 2009)

Non mais là je pense qu'il vaut mieux s'arrêter à de l'algorithmique théorique parce qu'en effet les langages proposés ce sont quasiment tous des langages pour faire des mathématiques et non du développement.

C'est quoi cette nouvelle manie du gouvernement à vouloir enseigner l'algorithmique en seconde ? Le mieux ne serait pas qu'ils sachent avant tout comment fonctionne un ordinateur et comment s'en servir ? Parce que si beaucoup savent cliquer dans tout les sens pour installer n'importe quoi, ils ne savent généralement pas se servir d'un ordinateur correctement. Et si beaucoup n'iront pas vers la programmation au moins ils seront ce qu'est un ordinateur et pourront peut-être ensuite dans les PME/PMI arrêter d'appeler les développeurs pour qu'ils résolvent leur conneries d'utilisateurs.

PS: En terminal L ça va être quoi les options ? Design Patterns ?


----------



## grumff (15 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5249001 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette nouvelle manie du gouvernement à vouloir enseigner l'algorithmique en seconde ? Le mieux ne serait pas qu'ils sachent avant tout comment fonctionne un ordinateur


Faudrait déjà qu'il y ait un peu plus d'enseignants qui sachent faire


----------



## Elesthor (18 Octobre 2009)

Python, pour avoir programmé avec depuis 5/6 ans je commence à bien le connaitre. C'est un exellent langage pour débuter le multi-paradigme ne pose pas de réel problèmes (loin de là) tu peux donc commencer par enseigner en impératif , puis passer à l'OO si le niveau se révèle plutôt bon. C'est de haut niveau , donc parfait pour l'apprentissage de l'algorithmique (on se concentre donc uniquement sur la création de l'algo et non sur les déclarations bas niveaux (malloc et cie ><) . De plus l'apprentissage se voit facilité par l'interpréteur interactif (nul besoin d'enregistrer pour commencer à coder). Après quant à la lisibilité je trouve python bien plus clair que certains autres langages (Perl ou C par exemple). Et surtout pour des 2nd, il sera possible si le temps le permet de les laisser tâter des ihm avec Tkinter ou pygame. 

Après les outils sur mac sont simples : Smultron/TextMate + Terminal ou IDLE sur mac(pratique pour débuter).

Caml (OCaml ou Caml light): utile pour les futurs élèves de prépas scientifiques. Le langage est assez sympa à utiliser (proche des maths) mais le fonctionnel peut rebuter.(Haskell sinon pour du fonctionel pur)

Perl je le déconseillerais , principalement à cause de sa syntaxe que je trouve hideuse et de sa philosophie de There Is More Than One Way To Do It (TIMTOWTDI)...

Ruby peut être sympa , langage qui monte et pas trop difficile d'apprentissage.

Et sinon l'éternel C (qui reste une référence) mais peut être un chouïa difficile d'accès...


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Octobre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Et sinon l'éternel C (qui reste une référence) mais peut être un chouïa difficile d'accès...



...détronné depuis pas mal de temps par les variantes C# et C++, devenus références


----------



## Elesthor (18 Octobre 2009)

> ...détronné depuis pas mal de temps par les variantes C# et C++, devenus références



Bof C# pas tellement C++oui, bien que pas mal de programmeurs continuent d'utiliser le C avec les compilos C++ et la STL pour faire de l'algo. Donc ça reste encore très utilisé aujourd'hui =P


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Octobre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Bof C# pas tellement C++oui, bien que pas mal de programmeurs continuent d'utiliser le C avec les compilos C++ et la STL pour faire de l'algo. Donc ça reste encore très utilisé aujourd'hui =P



Mais de moins en moins... :rateau:


----------



## heroe (24 Octobre 2009)

Je dirais Ruby mais comme il est pas dans la liste... Va pour python... 

Et en plus la traduction de A byte of Python vient de paraitre (cf la dépêche de linuxfr http://linuxfr.org/2009/10/24/26068.html)

Ca peut être un bon support pour les cours et en plus c'est du Creative Commons 

A byte of Python
http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Python_fr:Table_des_Matières


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

grumff a dit:


> Houla, à part Python, pas un dont j'ai entendu parler. Après un rapide coup d'oeil sur wikipedia, Scratch ça a l'air assez bridé, comme le dit l'article de wikipedia, ça s'adresse vraiment aux gamins
> XCas, je m'en méfierais comme de la peste.  La petite techno francofrançaise développée dans nos universités qu'on cherche à promouvoir D'autant que je suis très méfiant vis à vis de l'UJF, j'y suis passé. =)
> Linotte : pareil que Scratch, ça a l'air ultra limité, et ultra pas aboutit surtout, en plus la syntaxe en français, je suis pas fan.
> Maxima : ça devient un peu plus sérieux, ça sert à faire des maths quoi, tourné façon maple. Si c'est très pratique pour tracer des courbes, d'un point de vue algo c'est pas toujours les langages les plus simples, là faut vraiment voir ce que vous êtes sensés faire avec.
> ...


Bonjour
Je réponds tardivement. Merci pour cette longue analyse que je vais garder dans mon dossier.
Merci beaucoup
Albert


----------



## grumff (27 Octobre 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je réponds tardivement. Merci pour cette longue analyse que je vais garder dans mon dossier.
> Merci beaucoup
> Albert


Garde quand même à l'idée que c'est une analyse en quelques minutes basée sur quelques lignes lues sur wikipedia, et que je n'ai utilisé aucun de ces langages, donc à prendre en compte avec les précautions qui s'imposent.


----------

